# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  Machine Learning Associates Inc., helps companies develop new data-driven products and services, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - ml.ai

linkedin.com/company/machine-learning-associates-inc-

Co-founder, CEO and Principal Machine Learning Engineer - Paul O'Rorke

Co-founder - Patricia Hoffman

----------

